# BYOP Shops



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Anyone have one of these where they live? One recently opened here in SA and according to the reviews on Google it's a place to be feared. Apparently the techs are very inept and prone to misdiagnosing problem thus driving up the bill.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Almost anyone can swap parts (do the install)... the diagnosis is the key. Where did the customer get the diagnostics done in the first place??


----------

